# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Video gamers can control dreams, study hints - msnbc.com

## Dream Guide Team

Video gamers can control dreams, study hints
*msnbc.com*
Gackenbach eventually replicated her findings about *lucid dreaming* and video games several times with college students as subjects, and refined her methods *...*

*and more »*

----------


## J.D.

> To test that theory, Gackenbach conducted a 2008 study with 35 males and 63 females, and used independent assessments that coded threat levels in after-dream reports. She found that gamers experienced less or even reversed threat simulation (in which the dreamer became the threatening presence), with fewer aggression dreams overall.
> 
> "What happens with gamers is that something inexplicable happens," Gackenbach explained. "They don't run away, they turn and fight back. They're more aggressive than the norms."
> Levels of aggression in gamer dreams also included hyper-violence not unlike that of an R-rated movie, as opposed to a non-gamer PG-13 dream.



Too right, those are the best kind of dreams!





> "If you look at the actual overall amount of aggression, gamers have less aggression in dreams," Gackenbach said. "But when they're aggressive, oh boy, they go off the top."

----------


## YYNYM

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/28/g...-lucid-dreams/
Engadget's on this to.. wonder if this will drive more traffic to us?

----------


## Hidden

> That ability to shape the alternate reality of dream worlds might not match mind-bending Hollywood films such as 'The Matrix,' but it could provide an edge when fighting nightmares or even mental trauma.



What are these guys talking about?  Lucid Dreaming >>>>>>>>>>> The Matrix





> The two groups have also demonstrated a high level of focus or concentration, whether honed through lucidity-training activities, such as meditation, or through hours spent fighting virtual enemies to reach the next level in a game.



Ahahahahaha, I love that they just compared meditation to obsessive video game playing.  It is true that both require a fair amount of patience/focus.

This makes me want to play more video games...

----------


## J.D.

> That ability to shape the alternate reality of dream worlds might not match mind-bending Hollywood films such as 'The Matrix,' but it could provide an edge when fighting nightmares or even mental trauma.



Yeah, I did a double-take at that as well. Those matrix guys ain't got nothin on dream control!

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Gamers more likely to experience lucid dreams**games.on.net (blog)*A study into *lucid dreaming* suggests gamers are more likely to fight back, changing their dreams for the better. Canadian psychologist Jayne Gackenbach *...*Dream Better by Playing VideogamesTechFreq News*all 2 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Gaming may combat soldiers' post-traumatic stress*

*Edmonton Journal*
For the past six years, she has been exploring whether people who play video games have more control over their *dreaming*. In so-called '*lucid* dreams,' *...*

*and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Video games could help soldiers deal with  post-traumatic stress*

*Vancouver Sun*
For the past six years, she's been exploring whether people who play video games have more control over their *dreaming*. In so-called '*lucid* dreams,' *...*

*and more »*

----------

